# Wore Through Clearcoat



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Dadgummit, I wore through the clearcoat trying to fix a nick on the leading edge of my hood! Grrr.

I have a generally fail-safe method of fixing nicks that involves touch-up paint and a rub-down with a clearcoat-safe 3M rubbing compound. I use a double-thickness of t-shirt wrapped around a credit card to rub the touch-up flat.

Regrettably, the touch-up I rubbed down yesterday was right next to a spot I touched up a while back. Because I'd already rubbed the area down previously, there was that much less clearcoat to work with. Next thing I knew, I could tell from the splotchy appearance that I'd rubbed right through the clearcoat.

What I'm wondering is this: Is there such a thing as a paint touch-up expert who could, say, airbrush this area with clear? I'd hate to have to have the whole hood painted just to fix this little one-inch mar. I know the dealerships have people they bring in to fix up new cars; I just wonder if such a person might have a method of fixing this kind of flaw.

Suggestions, anyone? I'm in the East Valley of the Phoenix metro area.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't recommend anyone -- but the concept is feasible. Check with something like a Mercedes or Jaguar dealership -- and find out who they use. Cars that get some nicks or breaks in the paint are pretty much all airbrushed these days. My wife's Jag got tapped on the back bumper while in for service -- and the dealer used someone really, really good -- but the damaged area is not visible. Good luck.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> the damaged area is not visible.


That's what I'm talking about. I do know the manager of a prestigious auto paint shop in Scottsdale. Maybe I'll give him a call after the holiday's over.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Can't recommend anyone -- but the concept is feasible. Check with something like a Mercedes or Jaguar dealership -- and find out who they use. Cars that get some nicks or breaks in the paint are pretty much all airbrushed these days. My wife's Jag got tapped on the back bumper while in for service -- and the dealer used someone really, really good -- but the damaged area is not visible. Good luck.


Can we some pic of the The spot ?


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Should be easily done. The dealership I got my goat from two weeks ago ignored my request to not have the front license plate mounted on the front of the car. Well the salesman knew, but someone else mounted it before he could tell them I didnt want it on. Anyways, they drilled four huge screws in the front bumper. Of course I wasnt happy with that. I finally talked with the GM of the dealership and they agreed it was their fault and they would repair the holes drilled. I didnt expect too much, but they did a near perfect job on all four holes being filled in and painted over to match the perfect paint job it already had. They spot painted and clearcoated the holes in a way you could virtually not tell there were ever holes there. I was really impressed and VERY happy with the work. I have never thought twice about how well it could be fixed after being drilled through. I definetely would use them if I ever decide to remove the spoiler fromt he car. Just letting you know how something similar worked out for me. So yes, I would say it can be done.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Mickey21 said:


> So yes, I would say it can be done.


That's encouraging. I know there must be people out there with these skills. I just need to find one!


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> That's encouraging. I know there must be people out there with these skills. I just need to find one!


If you've rubbed it into the metallic basecoat they'll have to spot paint it and then clear. The metallics get moved and just clearing will still leave the image.

Still an easy fix.

Jody


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I would not trust a spot touch up on that- no matter how good it looks, it will ALWAYS eventually show up. Might be a month, year, whatever and it may only be under certain lighting, but it will always show up. If it is just on the edge, I don't think I'd personally mess with it unless it started giving me problems (fading, turing white, etc.). Like Jody said above though- they would have to blend some base down and then, preferably, reclear the hood. Spot touch ups are good for dealers or any one else selling a car where it just has to look good when it leaves . The dealership I worked at (in the body shop), we would only do that with cars going to the auction or cheap used cars. Hope this helps some.
Joe


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

If you saw how much better it looked versus before, you wouldnt be so skeptical. Besides, what real choice does he have other than try to fix it? Clearly it bothers him. A small circle of repair, why even sweat it? Even if it looks slightly off in some form of different shade of light, it will probably look better than it does now...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Probably because I do paint and body work, I notice every little flaw and it irks me if it is on my car . I'm not saying it wouldn't look better (but, again, depending on how it looks now- that is hard to say for sure), but you can always point out a "blend" in the clear when they do spot touch ups. Even if it looks great when it i done, it will always show up in some form- either dull spots, "lines" where the new clear ends over the old clear after a bunch of waxings, etc. Not saying it looks awful, but I personally would never blend on my cars. I always clear the whole panel.
Joe


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> it will always show up in some form- either dull spots, "lines" where the new clear ends over the old clear after a bunch of waxings, etc. . . I always clear the whole panel.
> Joe


This is a great discussion, and it's helping me to weigh my options. I've put some feelers out among some body shop folks, and the only one I've heard back from so far--a guy who does touch-ups for the local Ferrari and Rolls dealerships--concurs that blends are really, really tough to do effectively. There'll always be that place where the new clear comes to an end, and invariably it'll show. Maybe not out in direct sunlight, but possibly under flourescents, gas station lights or parking lot lights.

Sigh. I don't want to paint the whole hood, but I may have to. On the upside, doing so will get rid of other little nicks I've collected. I'm going on vacation next week, so maybe this is what I'll think about!


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well sure, if you have other blemishes in the panel, of course I would paint and clear the whole thing. I thought you were saying the clearcoat area was the only real issue. Doesnt sound like a brainer if you can get rid of other annoying nicks/scratches/swirl marks... Good luck...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Good luck- let us know what you decide to do!
Joe


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Good luck- let us know what you decide to do!
> Joe


Will do.

Regarding clearing the whole hood just to wipe out other blemishes, well, I'm probably exaggerating just to make a point. I don't actually _have_ any other noticeable blemishes. I'm one of those freaks who touches up every single nick almost as soon as they occur. Seems like a fix two or three at every car wash. My wife always wonders how I take so long washing my car, and this is why. I fill in the nick, wait for it to dry and then polish it flat. If you just stand in front of my car and look at it, it looks great. Under super-close inspection, though, you can find the little divots I've filled because light will catch on them.

So I guess I was just saying, for conversation's sake, that all those little picks would be filled up . . . even though they're not really that bad.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Not that I think it will help, but dont sweat the small stuff. Sure take care of your car, but eventually crap is going to happen to it and oh well. Not like everyone is scrutinizing the car like we do.

Just dont drive around with the primer grey body panels with 1 million holes in it with the rivets still in it when they tried to pull out the last fender bender one year earlier but never got around to doing it and left it as is.... :lol:

(Nice run on right...)


----------

